# MTB: Nass 11/29



## Greg (Nov 23, 2009)

Gonna try to get back out on the bike this weekend since there might not be anywhere to ski... Prefer Sunday to avoid hunters. Looking to start around 7:30, ride for 3 hours or so.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Gonna try to get back out on the bike this weekend since there might not be anywhere to ski... Prefer Sunday to avoid hunters. Looking to start around 7:30, ride for 3 hours or so.



What kind of pace are you hoping to set?  I might be interested in an early ride.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2009)

Either one of you guys interested in hooking a rope to my busted bike and towing me around?  No towing required on the downhills... 

I didn't work too hard at getting my rear hub replaced because I thought I'd be skiing by now.... :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> What kind of pace are you hoping to set?  I might be interested in an early ride.



+1, didn't realize how out of shape I am until yesterdays ride. Me Steveo and Kenny were able to cover a little over 4 miles in more than 2 hours yesterday:lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 23, 2009)

I was hoping to get to Miller's Pond this weekend, but eveytime I plan a trip there it rains the day before and that place drains like crap. Now that I have said that, it will rain, I wont be able to ride there AGAIN, and I should be able to make this ride.


----------



## Trev (Nov 23, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I was hoping to get to Miller's Pond this weekend, but eveytime I plan a trip there it rains the day before and that place drains like crap. Now that I have said that, it will rain, I wont be able to ride there AGAIN, and I should be able to make this ride.



Scream if your going to Millers!

If my travel plans have me home Sat evening, I'll show for this, or as previously mentioned.. Millers..  /shrug


----------



## powhunter (Nov 24, 2009)

Might do this unless K gets a major dump this weekend


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Might do this unless K gets a major dump this weekend



If that happens, I'm skiing with you on Sunday.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 24, 2009)

dig it!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Gonna try to get back out on the bike this weekend since there might not be anywhere to ski... Prefer Sunday to avoid hunters. Looking to start around 7:30, ride for 3 hours or so.



Any chance of puishing this to 8:00am? What about hitting Nepaug, I have not ridden there all year.


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2009)

I could do 8, but kinda had my heart set on probably closing my season at the beloved Nass. Aiming for 10 miles or so.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 25, 2009)

Nass it is then


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> I could do 8, but kinda had my heart set on probably closing my season at the beloved Nass. Aiming for 10 miles or so.



Will there be a few options to bail and make a bee-line back to the car?  Not sure if I can do 3 hrs but I do want to get out and early is good for me.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Will there be a few options to bail and make a bee-line back to the car?  Not sure if I can do 3 hrs but I do want to get out and early is good for me.



10 miles in 3 hours is not that fast of a pace. And not that I really want to, but just for you I will be sure to find some spots to stop and session so you can get some breaks


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 25, 2009)

not worried about the pace, well kinda.  ;-)  i might have to be home for some family fun in the early afternoon.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Will there be a few options to bail and make a bee-line back to the car?  Not sure if I can do 3 hrs but I do want to get out and early is good for me.



I am planning on riding and know I probably can't do the 10 miles after last weekends ride so if you need to bail, you will be my excuse to get out too!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 25, 2009)

We almost have the whole gang. All B needs to do is 'borrow' the rear wheel from someone else bike and he can ride too.


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> We almost have the whole gang. All B needs to do is 'borrow' the rear wheel from someone else bike and he can ride too.


Don't give him any ideas...he may try to rig my ride so he can join you. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> We almost have the whole gang. All B needs to do is 'borrow' the rear wheel from someone else bike and he can ride too.





severine said:


> Don't give him any ideas...he may try to rig my ride so he can join you. :lol:



I guess if I were motivated enough I could switch the rear back to v-brakes and use one of my old wheels.  That would be a PITA though, so probably not...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the stock wheel off my Hardrock if he wants to borrow it.

edit, nevermind, they are v brakes


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I have the stock wheel off my Hardrock if he wants to borrow it.



That's v-brakes right (not discs)?  I have some of those at my disposal already, thanks.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's v-brakes right (not discs)?  I have some of those at my disposal already, thanks.



yea, v brakes, just edited my other post after I saw yours.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2009)

Might make this after all.  Details to follow! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 25, 2009)

*1*

Sweet! +1


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Might make this after all.  Details to follow! :beer:



Well?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 26, 2009)

Did carrie get ya a new ride for Thanksgiving???


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 26, 2009)

I am trying to get my buddy Jamie (trials guy) to join us for this ride. He has never been to Nass.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 27, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am trying to get my buddy Jamie (trials guy) to join us for this ride. He has never been to Nass.



Nice, he can hop around on his back tire and sess stuff while I catch by breath.  ;-)


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice, he can hop around on his back tire and sess stuff while I catch by breath.  ;-)



Just heard from Jamie, and he will be joing us. I wouldn't expect to much hopping arround, he wont be bringing that bike.

Where are we meeting, Scoville or E Chippens?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd prefer to meet at Scoville


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'd prefer to meet at Scoville



what did you end up doing about your bike?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> what did you end up doing about your bike?



Woodcore lent me a wheel to use.  The hub needed a little attention, so I just finished rebuilding it.  Now I should be good to go.  

Thanks again Woodcore!


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2009)

8 am Scoville.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2009)

Im gonna roll a later ride around 11, with my  son and  kenny

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 28, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Im gonna roll a later ride around 11, with my  son and  kenny
> 
> steveo



Steve-o, I was looking forward to riding with you......bummer!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Steve-o, I was looking forward to riding with you......bummer!





yea my son cant go till after church so gotta go later.....


steveo


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> 8 am Scoville.



I'll be there!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> 8 am Scoville Road.



Sounds good to me! See you there!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 28, 2009)

See you guys then.

Are Jeff and Grassi still in?


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> See you guys then.
> 
> Are Jeff and Grassi still in?



I hope so!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2009)

Grassi is out.  Sorry guys.  I had some events move around this weekend and I need to keep wifey happy going into ski season.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Grassi is out.  Sorry guys.  I had some events move around this weekend and I need to keep wifey happy going into ski season.



Wuss


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Wuss



Yeah...


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2009)

My bud Kenny and my son are rolling at 12, if anyone cant make the am ride

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Grassi is out.  Sorry guys.  I had some events move around this weekend and I need to keep wifey happy going into ski season.



Boooo!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't make the 8 or 12 ride. Hopefully will get some turns in with you guys next weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I can't make the 8 or 12 ride. Hopefully will get some turns in with you guys next weekend.



Boooo x2!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Boooo x2!



Do you need a rear wheel with disc still? You can use mine


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I can't make the 8 or 12 ride. Hopefully will get some turns in with you guys next weekend.



Boooo


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Boooo



Here is some Nass jump stoke for you.






[/IMG]


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 29, 2009)

Leaving to meet up with Jamie in a few. Should be at Nass around 8:00


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 29, 2009)

powhunter said:


> My bud Kenny and my son are rolling at 12, if anyone cant make the am ride
> 
> steveo



Actually, looks like I will be able to make this ride. Corner of Scoville at 12 still?


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Actually, looks like I will be able to make this ride. Corner of Scoville at 12 still?


Good thing you didn't loan out your wheel then!  Brian was all set--WoodCore lent him a wheel.


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2009)

Spoke too soon! News from the trail is that Brian just experienced the same thing as the last time he rode, in about the same amount of time. He's on his way home now.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Actually, looks like I will be able to make this ride. Corner of Scoville at 12 still?




Nice!!!!!    See ya at 12


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Spoke too soon! News from the trail is that Brian just experienced the same thing as the last time he rode, in about the same amount of time. He's on his way home now.



Same part twice, must be the rider, not the equipment.

Good thing I didn't let him use mine since he is rough on the parts!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 29, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Nice!!!!!    See ya at 12



Do I need to bring anything for the tailgating?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Nah...were just gonna head back to my place (man cave) ribeyes and lobster rolls....cooking the lobster tails now!!!

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Nah...were just gonna head back to my place (man cave) ribeyes and lobster rolls....cooking the lobster tails now!!!
> 
> steveo



dude lobster rolls?  now i'm jealous.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> dude lobster rolls?  now i'm jealous.



You still have an hour, get going and meet us for noon.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Spoke too soon! News from the trail is that Brian just experienced the same thing as the last time he rode, in about the same amount of time. He's on his way home now.



Bummed that I missed most of the ride.  I've been waiting patiently for the TR from the rest of the ride....


----------

